# GR Pumpkin Carving Template



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Did anyone else see this on BHG.com? So cute!
Here's the direct link to the GR one: http://www.bhg.com/holidays/hallowe...in-carving-stencils-of-favorite-dogs/?page=15


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

I like that one....

I found this one a few years ago.. I have yet to try it becuz it looks hard, but maybe this year!!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

That is very cool, but definitely looks hard! I would do that one out of one of those foam pumpkins so the thin pieces wouldn't wilt and get all deformed.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

I'm definitely game for giving one of those a try! I'll post pictures of my finished product.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm no where near that talented. Bt I'd love to see anyone else's attempts.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I have semi free handed pumpkins of my guys just using a printed photo of them taped to the pumpkin. Not sure I can find a picture of my results but I thought they turned out pretty well. When carving just remember that you carve the lighter areas deeper. A fork worked well to simulate fur.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

*Here was my first attempt*

Here is the first attempt at carving the boys from a pumpkin. Last years turned out better but I can't seem to locate the pictures.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Very nice!
I don't know whether I'll attempt.
I think Sierra will eat it faster than I could carve it!
I cut up butternut squash tonight and she was begging for pieces!
Karen


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW! Very cool. I am not to be trusted with sharp objects! : )


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome!! I'm going to give one of those a shot this year... I'm going to buy 2 pumpkins because there is a really good chance that I will butcher it :doh:


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

WOW Oaklys Dad those are great!!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome pumpkins Oak! I'll probably attempt to do one of Winchester. We'll see.


----------



## goldenretrieverlover51 (Oct 18, 2010)

I just became a member of this site. I have been a Golden lover for so many years. We have had a very big Godlen Male named Rusty he was a reddish in color. Then we purchased another boy when Rusty died at age 8. We missed him terribly... We got two pupppies each from different littlers..... but only three months apart in age. They were like brothers from the start. We lost our Rielly guy a few months back at the age of 11. Our Benjamin was depressed so we got a little girl.... she is three months old now. We are so happy with her... and so is Benjamin he is 11 years old but so happy to have our new little Abigail...... Anyone that has had or have a Golden knows they are so kind, loving and truely your BEST FRIEND.....
I can't wait to try to carve one of these pumpkins Thanks all....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Debles said:


> WOW! Very cool. I am not to be trusted with sharp objects! : )


Debles-too funny, you sound like me according to my hubby at least.

Those are too cool!

Looking forward to seeing picutres of your carved pumpkins y'all!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I carved mine a few nights ago with this stencil... I'm super embarrassed to show a picture. I did the best I could with the tools I had (a knife, fork and spoon...)


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Jen, I want pictures! Also, entertain me at work. lol FB convo??


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Jen, I want pictures! Also, entertain me at work. lol FB convo??


I messed the nose up! And some parts that were supposed to be "shaded" ... I cut out. I'm a rebel like that... but then I realized it looked stupid. LOL. 
I'll try to get on when I'm done with class, Mondays are my busy days. (compared to... you know... but other days, LOL.)


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Went to a pumpkin carving party last year for mostly adults...had a great time. I did the Golden ... it is about 6 stairs from the bottom on the right. 
Going to the same party this year on the 30th I need to figure out what I am carving. 

Rob I love yours...great job.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Those are awsome!! Does anyone have the stencil on their comp? The site says i need to sign up to download and i dont really wanna do that...


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Look carefully on the steps below our Sam. Last year I carved the golden retriever and my son's girlfriend did the pug. I think they were BHG patterns. Unfortunately with Sam's passing in September I can't see myself doing pumpkins this year. Maybe next year. He loved pumpkins as shown in the other picture I have attached.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Just wanted to update this thread with my final pumpkin carving picture!! This sucker took like 3 hours to finish!!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

nixietink that turned out very nice!


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow, that pumpkin turned out awesome - good job!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

We have a lot of talent on this forum, GREAT PUMPKINS!!!!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sam's Mom said:


> Look carefully on the steps below our Sam. Last year I carved the golden retriever and my son's girlfriend did the pug. I think they were BHG patterns. Unfortunately with Sam's passing in September I can't see myself doing pumpkins this year. Maybe next year. He loved pumpkins as shown in the other picture I have attached.


Sam looks so happy with his pumpkins. I hope rainbow bridge has the biggest pumpkin patch ever.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

*Our "Asia" Pumpkin attempt*

]86254[/attach]


----------

